# First Thought This Was Real



## Derick (21/2/14)

Then I saw it has an addon option called "flux capacitor"

http://www.stealthvape.co.uk/tesla-ecig?filter_name=tesla

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/14)

Derick said:


> Then I saw it has an addon option called "flux capacitor"
> 
> http://www.stealthvape.co.uk/tesla-ecig?filter_name=tesla



The solar panels are reasonable but the flux capacitor is a little expensive!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Melinda (21/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The solar panels are reasonable but the flux capacitor is a little expensive!



Thanks for the laugh

Reactions: Like 1


----------

